# Navarre Beach Surf



## ttguy (Jul 4, 2009)

I am headed to Navarre July 11th - 18th, and my wife and I are looking to do a little fishing. I have fished the gulf in Texas for a long time, but have never fished in Florida. In Texas, I mostly surf fish for sharks, bull reds, specks, etc. I do not know what to expect to catch there, so I am not sure what to bring. If someone could help me out, I do have a few questions:

What kind of species will frequent the surf this time of year?

What are the prefered fishing methods for these species?

Ideally, I would like to set out a couple of "big rods" to catch sharks or whatever else might be good, and then use some smaller gear and fish for other species in the surf. I have never fished for blues or pompano, so what works?


----------



## tkpaul (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm new to the forum. Long time lurker, first time poster. I'll be in Navarre the last full week in July, the week after you. Anxious to hear what everyone has to say. I have fished there the last couple of years on vacation. Have caught catfish, ladyfish, whiting and small (2 ft.) sharks. All right on the beach in front of houses and condos. This year, after reading the posts here, I'm going to head west of Navarre on the beach highway and try my luck on the bigger critters. Half-hitch tackle is just east of the bridge and they have all the frozen bait you'll need. Everything we have caught in the past has been on shrimp, cut cigar minnows, and squid. Let me know how you do and what bait and rigs you use.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Right now, the june grass is so bad, that fishing from the beach is difficult. If you can get your line out far enough however, sharks will not be difficult to catch, as they are out in mass numbers. Its just a matter of being able to avoid the grass.Catfish as always, havent seen any pompano in a while. Ladyfish as usual. If you have a kayak, the King bite is on! Tarpon are also being seen more and more. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

The grass has been so thick for so long hopefully it will clear up before yall get here. 



I fished the upper Texas coast before moving here and everything is pretty much the same. 



I use the same custom steel leaders for sharks I did back home. The sharks are going to be your best bet from the surf if wading. 



I have never caught a speck from the surf. They are in the sound behind the beach however. 



There are a few Pompano that hang out year round. I wouldn't dedicate a rod to catching them though since they aren't thick now. If you do, make a double drop leader with 20lb line (or less) and use 1/0 circle hooks. They will eat fresh peeled shrimp. 



For your light tackle keep a Gotcha lure (silver with chartreuse head) tied on with a 50lb mono leader. You will see schools of bait get pushed to shore by Blues, Spanish, and Ladyfish. Use this lure and just reel it straight in as fast you can. 



Go to the Half Hitch tackle shop in Navarre just East of the bridge for anything you need. They have frozen bait and some live. They usually have very large mullet great for shark bait. Dont be afraid to ask for advice if you need it. Also, for fresh shrimp go to the Navarre seafood market less than a mile west of the bridge. They always have fresh, not frozen, shrimp that is superb for bait and wont fall off your hook.


----------

